

The Upcoming Parallel Digital Universe - renownedmedia
http://thomashunter.name/blog/the-upcoming-parallel-digital-universe/

======
kinetice
Microsoft Photosynth has (or had) a similar feature a while back. I don't know
if they ever took it further than the "isn't this cool" phase though.

